# Its hapnin soon!



## dannyboy (Mar 20, 2007)

its all pretty soon now,

ooth should be hatchin in a few weeks cant wait,

is any one interested in having any mantids???


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

What species Danny? I'm just gearing up LOL


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 20, 2007)

some sort of african, dont know wat orogin neva been able to find out but heres a pic of the male and female adult












ignore the missin eye they dnt come with that lol that was an accident


----------



## stevesm (Mar 20, 2007)

Ah! Ol' One-eye the Pirate Mantis LOL  Cool. Well I get paid Friday and I should have a setup soon. I'll let you know - Thanks


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 20, 2007)

cool thancks ill let you know when the nympths are born.


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice on Danny! Best of luck with incubating the ootheca.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 20, 2007)

cheers dude,

its well incubated so hopefully some good healthy nympths


----------

